# wick size



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

Could some one recommend a wick for 3 inch pillar candles. I am using #3 and #4 and they do not burn to the sides and ultimately burn out in the pool of wax.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Try a #2 square braid cotton wick. That should do it.......


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks i have been struggling with the 3" molds.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Funny thing about beeswax. Not all beeswax burns the same! Different sized wicks are needed for the same size candles depending on the beeswax....... I'm sure there is some reasonable explanation such as the amount & type of pollen still in the beeswax....I had one big church candle maker (chandler) tell me he tests burns each batch before he buys and rejects a lot of wax.........


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

I have noticed the same thing. I ran out of wax and have ordered wax from different sources. Although I have ordered yellow fresh wax i have received some brown wax which is not worth the price of sending it back. I have found that all of the darker waxes which are probably older and from brood chambers burn poorly. I have also found that many suppliers who claim to be selling their own wax are purchasing the wax from sources that they say are local but such wax may be from anywhere including China. Also since I have many samples to compare, it is my opinion that some of this wax is very old even though the suppliers state it is from this year or the past year.


----------

